# Any info on why monogram axed flying sub



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

I had heard last year that monogram was going to re release the flying sub kit,and then they axed plans to follow through.Maby this was allready discussed,but does any one out there know what happened?I figured they just don't think it will sell.What else is new


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i too was looking forward to picking up a couple of these . i scores a MIB original several years back at a flea market. but i'd like to have some back ups and keep the original in the kit closet . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yup - I also wanted a couple of extras. I have one at home in the box. Perhaps you can still get one on ebay without paying too much.

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i have no answers so i can tell no lies. seriously i was looking forward to getting a couple myself, they would sold them no problem what so ever


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Theory; they know about the pending release of VTTBOTS on DVD and are taking the 'wait and see' approach to see how well those sell in order to justify the expense in re-releasing the FS.
Just out of curiosity, does anyone here know how well OR poorly the Invader's UFO sold?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I bought three UFOs.

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So did I, but I think that knowing how many kits were left over, or for that matter, how well the PL Aurora re-pops did, may provide an answer to the original question posed of "what happened".


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

I am thinking thatb the molds might be not what they were. I got one back in 1979 or 80 and got one in 96! Did a good job,close to the box art,and gave it to my bro. Got another one and it didn't turn out to good.If you check out the top hatch section, it looks kind of like the molds are worn out  I am just saying that because i didn't get it as a reissue from aurora in the seventies and never saw one from the sixties molds :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The re-relase was never anything more than a rumor:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=123295&highlight=Flying+Sub


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I recall Dean Milano, formerly of Revell I think, commenting on the kit. I believe based on his remarks that it was being seriously considered for re-release by that company.

However, looks like it didn't make the cut. 

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i want a flying sub, too bad polar lights didn't make one.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

the cultv man has a cool lighting kit for it too http://www.culttvman.net/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=212


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You guys should have just bought a bunch of the '75 Monogram reissues.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.... and the 80s Tsukuda reissue, and the 90s Monogram reissue.....


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

If it were to have been reissued and then cancelled - it was probably for the same reason the Polar Lights' 1/1000 Enterprise-E got the axe and the Scorpion was released...


Becase they were eediots!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

A modeling buddy just recently gave me a Monogram repop of this kit. He noted that it's got som major inaccuracies, including the complete lack of the noteable fusion core wall section. I bought the lighting kit from CultTVman which includes the correct wall section. Now I just need to learn how to fix the other problems such as the floor.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

If i remember,there were three engine lights illuminating from the floor,just behind the two cockpit seats.You can scribe in some detail lines and paint them yellow or white,but you would really need a good pic of the area to study.Maby the dvd has some good shots you can capture.I noticed also there is a hole in the floor where the ladder conects from the top hatch.Since monogram never recast a stand for it in any of their issues,maby that can be filled in....Unless you have some extra polar lights stands. :dude: It's to bad a company never released decals of the floor engine lights.That would be a great way to fix the problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

something like this?











bwahahahahahhahahha


oops almost forgot, here's some video. Largish file size... 

Someday I may actually finish it...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's a diagram of the deck.










Click here  for the full file...

The floor lights are electroluminscent sheet.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The floor panels on the flying sub were from the miniturizer set in "Fantastic Voyage". Fox got a lot of mileage from that movie, set pieces and props showed up in all of Fox's sf programs and movies. "Our Man Flint" used almost every prop and set piece Fox had. The Seaview contol room and deck set. ZOWIE headquaters was the CMDF set. The hex panels were all over Galaxy Island. The Seaview's reactor became the 'electrodefragmentizer'. That tall black cone shaped device that was used as so many different things on LIS was clearly seen on Galaxy Island by the big drill bit.

And neither the Flying Sub, or the Jupiter II had a fusion core. This was the 1960's baby. It was stated in both shows that the vehicles were atomic powered. Fusion my eye, these babies were powered by hard radiation.

David.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow nice steve, i would sure like to get one of those. did you ever manage to get the top fit problen worked out ?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I worked on it some more about 6 months ago. It fits but has to be forced in place. Needs more work; I want it to sit flush without the model creaking ominously. And I want to be able to remove it for playtime.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> Here's a diagram of the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :jest: I just printed out that floor plan and am using it to build a 3-bedroom house for my adult daughter !!!
Dabbler


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Boy you sure know how to humble a guy!that floor looks awsome,so does the rest of the cockpit :thumbsup: Did you cut the plastic out of the floor and install the sheet under? Inquireing minds want to know!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

The Flying Sub was one of the Aurora kits I built as a kid .I have a built up That I did a few years back, a 1968 MIB aurora, the 1975 Aurora reissue, The Tskuda Monogram issue, and 5 MIB monograms from 1983 to 1995..I color Copied the 1968 Aurora Decal for the stand that came with the original kit, laminated it, and got ahold of a PL stand..Looks Great...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine is the Tsukuda reissue, on an old Aurora stand I had.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/flyingsub.html

I remember buying two of the Tsukuda reissues from HLJ for $35 a piece. I hadn't even gotten around to building one of them when Monogram rereleased it at a shelf price of $14.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Admiral Nelson must have been having a bad day  I'm looking in my spare model parts box.I might have enough parts to start a flying sub,gotta see.Gonna have to bend the admirals finger down!Happy prez day :dude:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

dr.robert said:


> Boy you sure know how to humble a guy!that floor looks awsome,so does the rest of the cockpit :thumbsup: Did you cut the plastic out of the floor and install the sheet under? Inquireing minds want to know!


I made rough cuts in the floor and then an accurate "bezel" to overlay the floor from thin styrene sheet. Since this had smaller openings than the floor holes it also provided an edge to hold the individual floor hexagons. They're clear styrene, photo etch grill, and then a single electroluminescent sheet under the floor.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

STEVE 244...Thanks for the diagram pics, they are definitly worth having for reference!I saw a flying sub re-issue on E-BAY a couple weeks ago and the starting bid was $50.00 :freak: But i'm gonna keep looking for a good deal,they do still pop up from time to time at reasonable prices.It's scary that the longer monogram holds off re-issuing these babys,the higher the asking prices are gonna be!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing!!! 
I sold my Monogram thinking I could buy a new one


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Krel said:


> . . . neither the Flying Sub, or the Jupiter II had a fusion core. This was the 1960's baby. It was stated in both shows that the vehicles were atomic powered. Fusion my eye, these babies were powered by hard radiation.


Irwin Allen and the writers on VTTBOTS and LIS _could_ have had fusion power in mind, since technically "atomic powered" can mean powered by either fission or fusion. Controlled nuclear fusion was science fiction in the 1960s — and is no closer to reality today!


John P said:


> I remember buying two of the Tsukuda reissues from HLJ for $35 a piece. I hadn't even gotten around to building one of them when Monogram rereleased it at a shelf price of $14.


Where'd you get the cool "kloppen kop on vant" icon?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Where'd you get the cool "kloppen kop on vant" icon?


 I like to steal smileys from he many bboards I visit. Made my own page of smileys that I can take from.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

In the reluctant stowaway episode of lost in space,while giving us the grand tour of the jupiter 2 there is a danger radiation sign posted on the lower deck.That to me would be atomic....I'm pretty sure in that very episode the narrator states that pulsating with unbelievable force,are the ships atomic motors ....wich will power the ship to new worlds.I havn't seen it for awhile,so i might be incorecto :drunk:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Somehow arguing technology in an Irwin Allen context seems pointless...

I seem to recall ghosts coming out of the LIS fusion reactor thingy. Maybe that was a Smith dream sequence.

Edit: Flying Submarines!!!?

Edit edit: Atomic Powered Flying Submarines!!!!!!???


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Or a walking talking Carrot! OH WILLABY...HERE BOY!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Well, whether or not The flying sub is re-released, Product Enterprise has announced that they are going to release a Die cast Flying sub This year, as well as a Seaview with a Flying sub that fits in the belly of the seaview..and judging by the quality of thier other subjects, its a safe bet that they will be very nice indeed ...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Zathros said:


> Well, whether or not The flying sub is re-released, Product Enterprise has announced that they are going to release a Die cast Flying sub This year, as well as a Seaview with a Flying sub that fits in the belly of the seaview..and judging by the quality of thier other subjects, its a safe bet that they will be very nice indeed ...


 do you have a link to that site ?


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

model maker, the link is http://www.productenterprise.com/ I tried it last night and they had message that they were temporarily closed while updating the 2006 inventory.But you might want to keep the link and keep checking back :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Also,I just checked out monsters in motion and they are offering the seaview with flying sub,the flying sub, & the spindrift,for preorder!They are advertised as 8 inch,they have pics,and from what i see are highly detailed.I ordered the seaview & the flying sub.If you don't have the link it's http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/ They are listed under Irwinn Allen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Cool pics!!

I have been really keen to see them. I'd be interested in seeing some further detail pictures of each piece and especially the Flying Sub bay and how the Flying Sub fits in there.

The only gripe I have is that each piece is fairly pricey. Product Enterprise' previous Space 1999 Eagles were 12 inch models, 50% larger, but for about the same price. But methinks I will eventually end up getting these little Irwin Allen ships anyway.

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for the links ! one never knows what is available out there.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi huzz and bert
im gonna start saving for them now! oh boy
i did well , i got the three shado vehicles on ebay for about 40.00 each retail was 80.00. ebay was cool, village comics in new york was the seller for two of them


----------



## grasscutlass (Feb 24, 2006)

I talked to revell/monogram wednesday and they said they knew that the sub was going 4 $100.00 and more but have no plans at this time to reissue it ,, ALOT of Brainthrust there, and they have received alot of phone calls if you want to talk to them call 8477706100,, Bug them ,,,,,,,,,,Brian


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

grasscutlass,thanks for the number.It won't hurt to call them and bug them,I will try to get them next week and bother them some more


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Phil - good to hear from ya!! How are those house renovations coming?

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hey dave 

porch and front door completed. working on the tub now. in gonna get some time soon to model i hope lots of ideas little time. cool to hear from you. hows the weather and stuff up north
phil


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Welp, 

Right now we are having a major snow storm. I figure we've had almost three feet since midnight Friday night! And its still snowing!!! :freak: 

Being stuck in the house does have its benefits - I've started an old AMT Darth Vader kit while the storm is blowing. But its keeping me from dropping out to the corner store to get the paper - the local curling team from our town got a gold medal in Torino yesterday ( :thumbsup: ) over Finland and the cover story features them. The place went totally nuts here yesterday. Our office set up a huge projection screen in the lobby to watch the game on and ordered in mega amounts of pizza and munchies. It was really cool to see your home team win at the Olympics. It was also great to see how sportsmanlike the Finland team was. :thumbsup: And despite losing, they still got silver. Hardly something to sneer at!

And being stuck in has kept me from spending a few bucks today that perhaps I can save to put towards a Product Enterprise Flying Sub......

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

wow dave i didnt realize you guys got hit so bad with the snow. congratulations on the well deserved win. they were great. im happy for my northern buddies. it looks easy but its not.
im definietly getting a seaview and flying sub. atleast there is another company that thinks like polar lights was and makes things us guys want. again congratulations!!!!!!!
phil


----------

